# Language Lessons in Yokohama



## 1566026

Morning all, 

I am looking to coordinate language lessons for a group of expats currently in Yokohama, they are all working processionals, i'm looking for a tutor/language lesson company who can provide a quote for both semi private and group lessons.

Does any one have any recommendations?

Has anyone used a similar service and has any feedback?


----------



## myrrh

WeLoveJapan1990 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I am looking to coordinate language lessons for a group of expats currently in Yokohama, they are all working processionals, i'm looking for a tutor/language lesson company who can provide a quote for both semi private and group lessons.
> 
> Does any one have any recommendations?
> 
> Has anyone used a similar service and has any feedback?




By "coordinate language lessons for a group of expats"--are you talking about Japanese language lessons? If so, you're in luck: I just did a quick search on YahooJapan and found _forty-two_ (42) tutor/language lesson companies in your area willing to "provide a quote for both semi private and group lessons." Heck, some (e.g.,the Yokohama-shi Kokusai Kouryuu Kyoukai) charge next to nothing for the classes and other services, and seem to have a good reputation. Note that we can't link to Japanese-language websites here, so you'll need to do the search yourself.

Or do you mean that these are English teachers and that you will "coordinate" their various language lessons and other related services? If so, this would be odd in that you would then be asking here for recommendations for an established company to do your job and provide them work (i.e., semi private and group lessons). :suspicious:

I'm going to assume it's the first meaning, and just like with your query about business cards, suggest that you do a quick search online. The answer is out there--as with before, it took me two seconds to find links on this. (If you can't do searches in Japanese, ask somebody who can.)

Good luck!


----------



## myrrh

WeLoveJapan1990 said:


> Morning all,


Also, you wrote and posted this at about 7 _pm_ Japan time...making the greeting here a bit odd. Are you in Japan?


----------



## myrrh

myrrh said:


> Also, you wrote and posted this at about 7 _pm_ Japan time...making the greeting here a bit odd. *Are you in Japan?*


Yet again, no answer to a simple question...which is an answer in itself. 

I'm starting to think that outside of Larabell and myself, the only poster to this forum either in Asia or at least seriously interested in Japan is Asian Spirit. Many (most?) of the rest seem to be random drive-by posts from people asking challenging (often bizarrely so) questions or sharing about (_extremely_ far-fetched) employment/life scenarios and then never returning even to say thanks. 

I remain interested in helping people with living/working in Japan, so I will continue to post (Moderator-willing). Still, it is a bit sad....


----------

